# سوفت وير الدش



## م/ سمير امين مترى (12 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من مهندسين المنتدى ان يفيدونى بكيفية تنزيل برنامج السوفت وير لجميع الرسيفرات الديجيتال
وايضا اريد معرفة شفرات جميع الاجهزة او حتى معرفة الموقع.
وشكراااااااااا
م/سمير امين مترى


----------



## abo_shreek11 (15 يوليو 2006)

موضوع عميق جدا ً ، أنصحك بمنتدى متخصص أكثر ، جرب منتدى نقاش الحب ، مشهور في الفضائيات


----------



## عصام عباس (20 يوليو 2006)

اتفضل ده الموقع الكرواتي اللي كل المنتديات العربية بتنقل منه الملفات والشروحات

http://www.croteam-sat.org/

والملفات من هنا 

http://www.croteam-sat.org/aploud/index.php


----------



## ابن البيطار (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## elmgd_80 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو من مهندسين المنتدى ان يفيدونى بكيفية تنزيل برنامج السوفت وير لجميع الرسيفرات الديجيتال
وايضا اريد معرفة شفرات جميع الاجهزة او حتى معرفة الموقع
شكرا


----------



## mm_mm19518 (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا كثيرا .. فعلا مهندس كبير


----------



## Ahamd (23 أغسطس 2007)

My brother i want you to help me ? how can i install new software for any digital server? please help?


----------



## الشلهوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو ابلاغي بكيفية تنزيل برنامج سوفت وير وشكرا


----------



## ali abomora (2 مايو 2009)

اريد سوفت وير لرسيفير em tech 150معلومات اh\w210.....s\w2.33.1......id E125


----------



## رضا البقلى (10 يوليو 2009)

اين الدعم الفنى
ساعمل جاهدا على شرح مبسط لعمليه السوفت وير


----------



## محمد نبيل عليوة (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجو من مهندسين المنتدى ان يفيدونى بكيفية تنزيل برنامج السوفت وير لجميع الرسيفرات الديجيتال
وايضا اريد معرفة شفرات جميع الاجهزة او حتى معرفة الموقع
شكرا*​


----------



## magdizaky77 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحتم اريد شفرات القنوات الرياضية


----------



## رجب ابوعرب (24 أغسطس 2010)

فى انتظار كل جديد


----------



## رجب ابوعرب (24 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحتم سوفت استار سات 560
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمد السيد حسين (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ربيع البدوى (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الريد جميع السوفت وير للدش


----------



## حسن الحلفي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المتابعه


----------



## woooow (11 نوفمبر 2011)

باركاللةفيك


----------



## علىعماره (22 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم عاوز سوفت وير عربي للكيو ماكس 999 احمر


----------



## طارق اليابانى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم عاوز سوفت وير دنا سات عربى


----------



## abo_ali1922000 (28 مارس 2012)

رنامج *السوفت وير* لجميع الرسيفرات الديجيتال


----------

